# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  There is no hope

## baldy1990

So,i'm really sick,i'm not acting normal.I'm destroying myself and the others,i cant handle with hairloss,no one can understand my reaction,no one!How can i accept it,i cant live with this.i cant watch myself every day for the rest of my life balding and being uglier,how can i accept it.I feel there is no way to forget it, but i have no choice,i must shut up and live with balding cause otherwise i'll end up in a hospital or suicide.Sorry if i'm annoying but i seriously need to write something this is the only place that i can talk freely,i cry all day,i'm destroying my mom and my dad i cant study for my exams and i have only 1 lesson for my degree,how pathetic 1 lesson and i'm over but i cant study cause i'm cursed with balding.Yes i'm overreacting but i cant do anything about that,living a life with that fear,now i'll go in medicines but this time the fight is harder cause i cant change balding,i cant change it.I wonder if i'll ever be able to be happy cause any psychological problem i had,balding made it worst,i had a hard time before balding but i was starting to deal with my problems now after the balding nightmare begun,i feel there is no hope

----------


## Exodus

My advice is to perhaps get off these forums for a start. Coming on here for support can be one thing, but in the real world, we're not here!

Seek medical help for yourself, not for hair, but for your mental health. Get out with people you like and just relax. Get some exercise in there too and try to focus on other things rather then your hair. Yeah it's easier said then done, but look at it, it's eating you day in and out. 

Dude, Im sure no-one gives a f*** that you are balding. Friends might make jokes, but they will comment once and move on. That is life.

----------


## baldy1990

i'm starting drugs for mental health yes not for balding.But i cant see how a person who is balding dont gets depression,it'ss just horrible to see your youth and appearance change and along with this your self-esteem,i'll have to go short for life  :Frown:  and i'll be ugly,all these hairy men i've seen as idols would be a lost dream for me. i havent made a choice what i'll do about this,try to find a treatment or leave it.Life is beautiful with hair....

----------


## Exodus

Then my friend your perception of reality is distorted. Life does go on, with or without hair.

----------


## baldy1990

the reality is  that you must go on with life even if you are a shity baldy.But also the reality is  that balding makes you ugly,the reality is that if you like your appearance you have more confidence.The feeling of feeling good and confident with your appearance is never gonna come again,if everyone was bald that would make me feel better,but the most are not a norwood 2 heading in baldness at my age

----------


## Aames

You are suicidal over balding, but you aren't willing to risk a small possibility of sexual side effects with fin or dut? I think your priorities are backwards or something is wrong with your thought patterns.

----------


## baldy1990

> You are suicidal over balding, but you aren't willing to risk a small possibility of sexual side effects with fin or dut? I think your priorities are backwards or something is wrong with your thought patterns.


 no i already suffer from depression,fin will kill my sperm my hormones and my health too.I cant risk it cause for me fin is a sure death,there are too many victims,you'll have a problem in the future,i'm almost sure for that

----------


## BigThinker

> So,i'm really sick,i'm not acting normal.I'm destroying myself and the others,i cant handle with hairloss,no one can understand my reaction,no one!How can i accept it,i cant live with this.i cant watch myself every day for the rest of my life balding and being uglier,how can i accept it.I feel there is no way to forget it, but i have no choice,i must shut up and live with balding cause otherwise i'll end up in a hospital or suicide.Sorry if i'm annoying but i seriously need to write something this is the only place that i can talk freely,i cry all day,i'm destroying my mom and my dad i cant study for my exams and i have only 1 lesson for my degree,how pathetic 1 lesson and i'm over but i cant study cause i'm cursed with balding.Yes i'm overreacting but i cant do anything about that,living a life with that fear,now i'll go in medicines but this time the fight is harder cause i cant change balding,i cant change it.I wonder if i'll ever be able to be happy cause any psychological problem i had,balding made it worst,i had a hard time before balding but i was starting to deal with my problems now after the balding nightmare begun,i feel there is no hope


 Hey, homes, don't do anything drastic.  I'm certain your parents would prefer putting up with their son being a little manic and moody than.. well let's not go there - it's not an option.

We're all here to help you cope; I need to rant and release every once in a while too.

Know that there is hope, and it isn't necessarily in the form of effective hair loss treatment.  There's so much out there to enjoy in life, with or without hair.  There's women that don't mind, and may be fond of, bald men (regardless of what the self-deprecating bums on this forum say).  Your physique, your hobbies, your personality, your academics, your career are all there with or without hair.

I still get bummed out about my hair on occasion - I won't lie - that's why I'm still here, I suppose.  But I've decided low dose fin, exercise, nutrition, and a lucrative career will override my hair status anyways.

Hope you're catching my drift here.  I wasted a few months of my life being manic and obsessive with my hair.  I know what it's like on both sides.

Make good decisions, muchacho.

----------


## baldozer

> So,i'm really sick,i'm not acting normal.I'm destroying myself and the others,i cant handle with hairloss,no one can understand my reaction,no one!How can i accept it,i cant live with this.i cant watch myself every day for the rest of my life balding and being uglier,how can i accept it.I feel there is no way to forget it, but i have no choice,i must shut up and live with balding cause otherwise i'll end up in a hospital or suicide.Sorry if i'm annoying but i seriously need to write something this is the only place that i can talk freely,i cry all day,i'm destroying my mom and my dad i cant study for my exams and i have only 1 lesson for my degree,how pathetic 1 lesson and i'm over but i cant study cause i'm cursed with balding.Yes i'm overreacting but i cant do anything about that,living a life with that fear,now i'll go in medicines but this time the fight is harder cause i cant change balding,i cant change it.I wonder if i'll ever be able to be happy cause any psychological problem i had,balding made it worst,i had a hard time before balding but i was starting to deal with my problems now after the balding nightmare begun,i feel there is no hope


 Finish your lesson and then worry about baldness later on, LOL! And bald is not necessarily ugly. Work on losing your body fat, a thin face looks good even bald IMO.

----------


## baldy1990

> Hey, homes, don't do anything drastic.  I'm certain your parents would prefer putting up with their son being a little manic and moody than.. well let's not go there - it's not an option.
> 
> We're all here to help you cope; I need to rant and release every once in a while too.
> 
> Know that there is hope, and it isn't necessarily in the form of effective hair loss treatment.  There's so much out there to enjoy in life, with or without hair.  There's women that don't mind, and may be fond of, bald men (regardless of what the self-deprecating bums on this forum say).  Your physique, your hobbies, your personality, your academics, your career are all there with or without hair.
> 
> I still get bummed out about my hair on occasion - I won't lie - that's why I'm still here, I suppose.  But I've decided low dose fin, exercise, nutrition, and a lucrative career will override my hair status anyways.
> 
> Hope you're catching my drift here.  I wasted a few months of my life being manic and obsessive with my hair.  I know what it's like on both sides.
> ...


 thank you for your kind words,for me since september is getting worse,i'll start anti-depressants soon,i think its the most torturous thing i ever faced,i'm not the most normal person anyway.Hairloss is a very difficult thing to deal especially for guys who are already face psychological problems and i was always  obsessive of how my hair looked i was thinking  i'm not that type of guy,i couldnt believe that i'll go bald,i thought it's not my style lol,no one can imagine himself bald when he is young.

----------


## BigThinker

> thank you for your kind words,for me since september is getting worse,i'll start anti-depressants soon,i think its the most torturous thing i ever faced,i'm not the most normal person anyway.Hairloss is a very difficult thing to deal especially for guys who are already face psychological problems and i was always  obsessive of how my hair looked i was thinking  i'm not that type of guy,i couldnt believe that i'll go bald,i thought it's not my style lol,no one can imagine himself bald when he is young.


 Heard that.  It's especially difficult when you have a NW1, dark, thick haired handsome dude for a maternal grandfather - all the while you've been fed the "you get hair from maternal grandfather" shit.  Used to have girls run their hands through my thick hair and I knew they were partially swooned by it (if they didn't explicitly say it).  I had invested confidence in my hair, then had to watch my hair be taken away.  Just needed to allot that confidence elsewhere.

I can be hyper-analytic and neurotic, I know what it's like to be a bit different mentally.

Since you have 1990 in your name, I'm assuming you're just a few years younger than me (25).  This is an especially hard age to go bald - not to say that all ages can't be difficult.  Always remember that someone has it worse.  Try to be thankful to be blessed with life.  It's something I've learned to believe and based my actions on.

----------


## baldy1990

> Heard that.  It's especially difficult when you have a NW1, dark, thick haired handsome dude for a maternal grandfather - all the while you've been fed the "you get hair from maternal grandfather" shit.  Used to have girls run their hands through my thick hair and I knew they were partially swooned by it (if they didn't explicitly say it).  I had invested confidence in my hair, then had to watch my hair be taken away.  Just needed to allot that confidence elsewhere.
> 
> I can be hyper-analytic and neurotic, I know what it's like to be a bit different mentally.
> 
> Since you have 1990 in your name, I'm assuming you're just a few years younger than me (25).  This is an especially hard age to go bald - not to say that all ages can't be difficult.  Always remember that someone has it worse.  Try to be thankful to be blessed with life.  It's something I've learned to believe and based my actions on.


 my maternal grandfather was ok,i am so unlucky that i might inherited my uncles baldness or at the best my paternal grand-father,THE ****,i hope i'll not end up much bald,do you take any treatments?

----------


## BigThinker

> my maternal grandfather was ok,i am so unlucky that i might inherited my uncles baldness or at the best my paternal grand-father,THE ****,i hope i'll not end up much bald,do you take any treatments?


 2&#37; keto twice a week (probably discontinue when it runs out) and 1% zinc pyrithione shampoo twice a week, and supplements (biotin, fish oil, multi).

I ordered Cipla  5 mg Finpecia that should be here in a week.  I'm a little nervous, but confident in my health (physical and mental) to take it responsibly.   The horror stories bother me a bit, but the actual statistics make me believe I'm ready to roll the dice.  I understand that hair loss forums are going to be exceptionally saturated with negative experiences.

----------


## baldy1990

> 2% keto twice a week (probably discontinue when it runs out), and supplements (biotin, fish oil, multi).
> 
> I ordered Cipla  5 mg Finpecia that should be here in a week.  I'm a little nervous, but confident in my health (physical and mental) to take it responsibly.   The horror stories bother me a bit, but the actual statistics make me believe I'm read to roll the dice.


 i've seen that biotin may accelarates mpb,type it on google but probably the user who write it say crap,

how is your hairline?

----------


## Dan26

As a young balding man who isn't wiling to risk his sexual health (even if the risk is extremely small) by systematically reducing DHT, alternative solutions (meaning outside of the 'approved' meds) are the only hope for saving your hair. Having something to address DHT/Androgens is important, but do not be fooled, that is not the only factor contributing to hair loss, there are other ways to address/attack the multiple causes...

----------


## BigThinker

> i've seen that biotin may accelarates mpb,type it on google but probably the user who write it say crap,
> 
> how is your hairline?


 Here's pictures about 2-3 days old of my hair:
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=11220

My hairline is where it's worst.  Diffuse thinning pretty minimal.  I'm interested in halting my hair where it is.  If I am able to do so, I will be beyond content.

----------


## baldy1990

> As a young balding man who isn't wiling to risk his sexual health (even if the risk is extremely small) by systematically reducing DHT, alternative solutions (meaning outside of the 'approved' meds) are the only hope for saving your hair. Having something to address DHT/Androgens is important, but do not be fooled, that is not the only factor contributing to hair loss, there are other ways to address/attack the multiple causes...


 well that's what i'm exactly searching,an alternative treatment !I dont believe fin side effects  have such a small chance,also it's not only the sexual side effects,it's deppresion,change in hormones,damage to testicles and to prostate,also fertility damage which by the way i had a problem and i did a surgery before 3 months.

I also have sebborheic dermatitis,i dont know if you know what it is but i have to wash my hair every day so this really doesnt help,seeing my wait semi long hair thinned

----------


## baldy1990

> Here's pictures about 2-3 days old of my hair:
> http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=11220
> 
> My hairline is where it's worst.  Diffuse thinning pretty minimal.  I'm interested in halting my hair where it is.  If I am able to do so, I will be beyond content.


 i think you are good looking for now and your hair look good even if they are receded

----------


## Dan26

> well that's what i'm exactly searching,an alternative treatment !I dont believe fin side effects  have such a small chance,also it's not only the sexual side effects,it's deppresion,change in hormones,damage to testicles and to prostate,also fertility damage which by the way i had a problem and i did a surgery before 3 months.
> 
> I also have sebborheic dermatitis,i dont know if you know what it is but i have to wash my hair every day so this really doesnt help,seeing my wait semi long hair thinned


 I have a bad scalp too, eczema and sebborheic dermatitis...bro what country do you live in? Do you have health insurance aka are you covered for presciption meds? If so, go to a dermatologist and try and get dovonex or dovobet. It contains calcipotriol, something that will help your scalp and actually has hair growth properties. Especially f you are not addressing DHT/Androgrens, I highly recommend this treatment as a part of your regimen. Order Sesa oil off ebay/amazon too, helps with seborreic dermatis, it's very cheap, it has shown to be on par with rogain in terms of effectivness (not for MPB but just for hair growth/thickness), it can't hurt to try.

----------


## Aames

Anti-depressants gave me zero-libido and insane difficulty achieving an erection. I only had side effects my first three days on fin. Why will you try one but not the other? You're being irrational.

----------


## baldy1990

> I have a bad scalp too, eczema and sebborheic dermatitis...bro what country do you live in? Do you have health insurance aka are you covered for presciption meds? If so, go to a dermatologist and try and get dovonex or dovobet. It contains calcipotriol, something that will help your scalp and actually has hair growth properties. Especially f you are not addressing DHT/Androgrens, I highly recommend this treatment as a part of your regimen. Order Sesa oil off ebay/amazon too, helps with seborreic dermatis, it's very cheap, it has shown to be on par with rogain in terms of effectivness (not for MPB but just for hair growth/thickness), it can't hurt to try.


 i'm greek ,the derm gave some special sampoo that has zinc .The hairdresser told me to use nizoral but the dermatologist told me that its not good for long term use ,i think i'll add it and ignore him,i'll look what you suggest me,thank you.I must add that the dermatologist told me that sebboria doesnt cause baldness but i kinda think that it causes ,maybe it accelarates the mpb but that is just my theory i have no clues

----------


## Exodus

As much as I disagree with Aames' Highlander-lite approach, its a fair statement. I've had ED with Anti-depressants, although they make it hard to ejaculate too, which in some cases isn't a bad thing as it can you go longer...


But I guess the point is, if you're willing to take them, why not try Fin? Tbh I should do what BigT is doing and perhaps try 0.25mg EOD to see if I can handle it...

----------


## baldy1990

the mechanism is total different,the anti-depressants dont cause permanent ed if you stop them and dont affect your test.They are different story although i hate them too but i have no choice :Wink:

----------


## Dan26

> i'm greek ,the derm gave some special sampoo that has zinc .The hairdresser told me to use nizoral but the dermatologist told me that its not good for long term use ,i think i'll add it and ignore him,i'll look what you suggest me,thank you.I must add that the dermatologist told me that sebboria doesnt cause baldness but i kinda think that it causes ,maybe it accelarates the mpb but that is just my theory i have no clues


 It does not actually cause baldness. But scalp health and inflammation are a key factor in hair loss so it is always important to tackle those problems. You should not use Nizoral more than twice a week bro, it has harsh chemicals that could make your scalp worse. If you use 2% use it once a week, if you use 1% use it twice a week.

----------


## baldy1990

> It does not actually cause baldness. But scalp health and inflammation are a key factor in hair loss so it is always important to tackle those problems. You should not use Nizoral more than twice a week bro, it has harsh chemicals that could make your scalp worse. If you use 2% use it once a week, if you use 1% use it twice a week.


 ah ok i'll not use it that much!Ok look i had a bad danruff in the front and in the right temple in septemper -november and in january i've seen that the hair in that area were lost

----------


## BigThinker

> i think you are good looking for now and your hair look good even if they are receded


 I appreciate the kind words.  As I said in that thread, I know I have it good, but it's declining rather rapidly.  I'm ready to slow it down or put the brakes on it all together if I can.




> Anti-depressants gave me zero-libido and insane difficulty achieving an erection. I only had side effects my first three days on fin. Why will you try one but not the other? You're being irrational.


 I took anti-depressant/anti-anxiety medications for 1 month and had the same issue.

Quit them cold turkey and got into cario training and self-medicating with Mary Jane.

----------


## Exodus

Yeah I took them and got no-where. Instead I discovered the gym.

----------


## baldy1990

haha i'm surprised of how many took anti-depressants and i thought i was the only one lol,i didnt think they had helped me either but the others dont have the same opinion .I couldnt get an erection 2 weeks after i stopped them,also in the beggining they caused me even more anxiety and deppression,i was living in a hell,i had other sides too and the worst is i'm thinking that  they may were responsible for hair, before them ,i felt that they have stronger texture and volume but maybe is just my idea

----------


## BigThinker

> haha i'm surprised of how many took anti-depressants and i thought i was the only one lol,i didnt think they had helped me either but the others dont have the same opinion .I couldnt get an erection 2 weeks after i stopped them,also in the beggining they caused me even more anxiety and deppression,i was living in a hell,i had other sides too and the worst is i'm thinking that  they may were responsible for hair, before them ,i felt that they have stronger texture and volume but maybe is just my idea


 I think as Generation Y (80's and 90's babies), most of us think we deserve to have life handed to us on a silver platter.  When we see others who have it so good, we feel so deprived when in actuality we are blessed to even get to exist.  I'm actually in a medical sociology class right now, which is the only reason I'm rambling about that - haha.

But, what I'm getting at is: we go to the doctor and profess that our life is miserable and basically describe all the symptoms that the doctor needs to hear to prescribe us the anti-depressants.  When, in my unprofessional opinion, most us just need to change our lifestyles to make ourselves feel better - it's just so much easier to pop a pill and not change ourselves.

----------


## Aames

> the mechanism is total different,the anti-depressants dont cause permanent ed if you stop them and dont affect your test.They are different story although i hate them too but i have no choice


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post-SS...al_dysfunction

Have fun.

----------


## mmmcoffee

have more fun:

http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/5YhGYW...e2x3?id=8e2x3/

----------


## baldy1990

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post-SS...al_dysfunction
> 
> Have fun.


 many took anti-depressants and after stopping them returned to normal,i already know what you post and i was afraid about that but psychiatrists tell you that is only temporary

----------


## Aames

> many took anti-depressants and after stopping them returned to normal,i already know what you post and i was afraid about that but psychiatrists tell you that is only temporary


 And most patients that quit taking Propecia return to normal. Most dermatologists and endocrinologists will tell you the same.

----------


## baldy1990

> have more fun:
> 
> http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/5YhGYW...e2x3?id=8e2x3/


 nothing of this will make me forget my ugly balding head

----------


## baldy1990

> What is it about bald, depressed men that makes them write incoherent streams of text with little to no attention to grammar?
> 
> You complain that "nobody gets you". *Well it's probably because you're not making any ****ing sense!
> *
> 
> *USE. PROPER. ENGLISH.*


 i hope you'll get a norwood 3 also you have terrible likes,come on dying your hair

----------


## baldy1990

i once thought that that the purpose of life was to be happy and creative,to follow your dream,it didnt have any logic for our beloved and caring God to send us here to suffer.What a jerk and i keep wondering why cant i live the dream,why i have to live this shit.

The old days i was thinking that i was special and i could be successful,growing older i realized that i rather have special disabilities than skills.

i couldnt imagine that i will have such an awful life not even in a million,it just get worse

so wtf is going on here,just ****ing give me what i miss,i want my old me,i dont want to be down to earth,i want to think i am  special,i want to feel good with myself and have a reason for it.Why should i force myself to believe that i dont suck ,while my life sucks and what i have sucks

that's for today

----------


## Exodus

> What is it about bald, depressed men that makes them write incoherent streams of text with little to no attention to grammar?
> 
> You complain that "nobody gets you". *Well it's probably because you're not making any ****ing sense!
> *
> 
> *USE. PROPER. ENGLISH.*


 Im sorry but I am inclined to agree with Highlander. Dude your english isn't so good.

----------


## baldy1990

> Im sorry but I am inclined to agree with Highlander. Dude your english isn't so good.


 my hair too

----------


## BigThinker

> What is it about bald, depressed men that makes them write incoherent streams of text with little to no attention to grammar?
> 
> You complain that "nobody gets you". *Well it's probably because you're not making any ****ing sense!
> *
> 
> *USE. PROPER. ENGLISH.*


 Hahahahaha.  True dat.  It's not even that hard to use 3rd grade English and proof-read your posts.  Use some reasonable spacing and indentation and VOILA!, you have a legible post on your hands.

----------


## baldy1990

sorry for my english,i can do better than this,please go bald and give me hair for the rest of my life.I dont want to be a bald mummy,i dont wanna die lol

now i dont make a ****ing sense too

----------


## Kayman

> sorry for my english,i can do better than this,please go bald and give me hair for the rest of my life.I dont want to be a bald mummy,i dont wanna die lol
> 
> now i dont make a ****ing sense too


 If English isn't your first language fair enough, but you are an oddball.

----------


## Aames

> If English isn't your first language fair enough, but you are an oddball.


 The disease known as MPB (worse than cancer) affects us all in unique ways. Some get depressed, some pretend they don't care, some babble incoherently. Stop being so judgmental.

----------


## mmmcoffee

you did not just say going bald is worse than cancer...

cancer is a disease that has a high potential to KILL YOU, which has a treatment that makes you GO COMPLETELY BALD and makes you feel completely shitty on the inside, keeps you bed ridden, and has the probability of not working anyway. 

it completely stresses your body to the point where you will have physical, emotional and mental scars. Many people feel physical pain for the rest of their lives if they are lucky enough to live.

now tell me youd rather have that than male pattern baldness

its absolutely unequivocal.

----------


## Aames

> you did not just say going bald is worse than cancer...
> 
> cancer is a disease that has a high potential to KILL YOU, which has a treatment that makes you GO COMPLETELY BALD and makes you feel completely shitty on the inside, keeps you bed ridden, and has the probability of not working anyway. 
> 
> it completely stresses your body to the point where you will have physical, emotional and mental scars. Many people feel physical pain for the rest of their lives if they are lucky enough to live.
> 
> now tell me youd rather have that than male pattern baldness
> 
> its absolutely unequivocal.


 Everything else being equal, I would be willing to accept cancer with a 75% survival chance if it meant I didn't have mpb. Possibly lower, would have to think about it.

----------


## baldozer

> Everything else being equal, I would be willing to accept cancer with a 75% survival chance if it meant I didn't have mpb. Possibly lower, would have to think about it.


 You are an idiot!

----------


## akai

> Anti-depressants gave me zero-libido and insane difficulty achieving an erection. I only had side effects my first three days on fin. Why will you try one but not the other? You're being irrational.


 Yeah I had the same sexual side effects on anti-depressants (SSRI/Lexapro), but no side effects from finasteride.

----------


## michael l

> Everything else being equal, I would be willing to accept cancer with a 75% survival chance if it meant I didn't have mpb. Possibly lower, would have to think about it.


 your are seriously ****ed up mate

----------


## baldozer

> Everything else being equal, I would be willing to accept cancer with a 75% survival chance if it meant I didn't have mpb. Possibly lower, would have to think about it.


 People like you suffer from Body Dysmorhpic Disorder.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Body_dysmorphic_disorder

In research carried out by Dr. Katharine Philips, involving over 500 patients, the percentage of patients concerned with the most common locations were as follows;

    Skin (73%)
*Hair (56%)*
    Nose (37%)
    Weight (22%)
    Stomach (22%)
    Breasts/chest/nipples (21%)
    Eyes (20%)
    Thighs (20%)
    Teeth (20%)
    Legs (overall) (18%)



    Body build/bone structure (16%)
    Facial features (general) (14%)
    Face size/shape (12%)
    Lips (12%)
    Buttocks (12%)
    Chin (11%)
    Eyebrows (11%)
    Hips (11%)
    Ears (9%)
    Arms/wrists (9%)



    Waist (9%)
    Genitals (8%)
    Cheeks/cheekbones (8%)
    Calves (8%)
    Height (7%)
    Head size/shape (6%)
    Forehead (6%)
    Feet (6%)
    Hands (6%)
    Jaw (6%)



    Mouth (6%)
    Back (6%)
    Fingers (5%)
    Neck (5%)
    Shoulders (3%)
    Knees (3%)
    Toes (3%)
    Ankles (2%)
    Facial muscles (1%)

----------


## chrisdav

If you ever get cancer or have someone very close to you die of cancer-I think you will retract that statement.

----------


## akai

> If you ever get cancer or have someone very close to you die of cancer-I think you will retract that statement.


 This. 

10char

----------


## Aames

> People like you suffer from Body Dysmorhpic Disorder.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Body_dysmorphic_disorder
> 
> In research carried out by Dr. Katharine Philips, involving over 500 patients, the percentage of patients concerned with the most common locations were as follows;
> 
>     Skin (73%)
> *Hair (56%)*
>     Nose (37%)
> ...


 This isn't news to me. I saw a therapist for it, didn't help.

----------


## mmmcoffee

The point is you dont have cancer and you have male pattern baldness.

You are entitled to your opinion, but I sincerely disagree with your assessment that cancer is worse. You really don't realize how bad cancer ****s up your body, even the ones you have a "75&#37; chance of living" through. You would likely have painful surgery, maybe those wounds never heal completely and you carry that pain for the rest of your life. Maybe you go through chemo to beat the disease and you lose all your hair in the process and only some of it grows back - that happens. 

*Or maybe you're in that 25% and you die.*

My mom died of lymphoma. I can tell you not only did it end her life, it ****ed up the rest of our families. If you feel this way when you're a NW2, boy, youve got problems.

----------


## Kayman

> you did not just say going bald is worse than cancer...
> 
> cancer is a disease that has a high potential to KILL YOU, which has a treatment that makes you GO COMPLETELY BALD and makes you feel completely shitty on the inside, keeps you bed ridden, and has the probability of not working anyway. 
> 
> it completely stresses your body to the point where you will have physical, emotional and mental scars. Many people feel physical pain for the rest of their lives if they are lucky enough to live.
> 
> now tell me youd rather have that than male pattern baldness
> 
> its absolutely unequivocal.


 Ignore that post, he's trolling or clearly has not had first hand experience when dealing with cancer, but it's a troll post. He'll probably reaffirm his point on his highlander name.

----------


## baldy1990

Aames,you'll have a SERIOUS problem one day

----------


## baldozer

> My advice is to perhaps get off these forums for a start. Coming on here for support can be one thing, but in the real world, we're not here!
> 
> Seek medical help for yourself, not for hair, but for your mental health. Get out with people you like and just relax. Get some exercise in there too and try to focus on other things rather then your hair. Yeah it's easier said then done, but look at it, it's eating you day in and out. 
> 
> Dude, Im sure no-one gives a f*** that you are balding. Friends might make jokes, but they will comment once and move on. That is life.


 Very good advice!

----------


## Aames

> Aames,you'll have a SERIOUS problem one day


 I have  serious problem right now. I have a very narrow window of opportunity that will allow me to enjoy my life. Everything must go to plan.




> You're right. He should've done nothing and waited until he was NW3 and then gotten on meds and get a bad HT.


 THANK YOU! I don't get why people fail to understand this. Prevention/early treatment is the only hope unless you're willing to spend a fortune on HT's.

----------


## baldy1990

> I have  serious problem right now. I have a very narrow window of opportunity that will allow me to enjoy my life. Everything must go to plan.
> 
> 
> THANK YOU! I don't get why people fail to understand this. Prevention/early treatment is the only hope unless you're willing to spend a fortune on HT's.


 When you get older and see that you are getting ugly what will you do.Also what will you do if propecia cause you impotence?

Aging is the only sure,fighting for youth is non ending,your genes have decided if  you'll go bald.

----------

